# Flooring Protection



## contractor_gal (Jul 29, 2010)

clean & safe and surface pro work great for floor protection. Reusable if they are kept clean enough


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

*Try these*

These mats are great for protecting floors. Those and any type of surface covering (i.e. - plastic, burlap, kraft paper, etc.) will protect from tool drops, dust, etc...

The home centers used to carry them, but you can also go to Amazon and tyoe in "*48 Square Feet ( 12 tiles + borders) 'We Sell Mats' Charcoal Gray 2' x 2' x 3/8" Anti-Fatigue Interlocking EVA Foam Exercise Gym Flooring*

They have them listed for $29.99

For corners we use corner guards held on with painters tape.


----------



## contractorgal (Jan 24, 2014)

*floor protection options*

Since I'm on the west coast, I buy all my floor protection from a company in Oregon. They carry these dropcloth products and even large, corrugated plastic sheets which I use for many different purposes. Their website is [URL="http://buildsitepro.com"/URL] No sales tax and good customer service. 

I have used the Clean & Safe product from them as well as the Surface Pro and I like them both. If I'm lucky I can reuse the cut pieces for several jobs or use them on the counter tops. 

I won't use rosin paper as it tears and can leave a red stain afterwards. Better to buy higher quality as it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

My flooring friend tosses me some hardwood floor poly vapor barrier every now and then. The stuff stands up to about anything.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Buck25 said:


> I like the 1/8" masonite. Only about $6/sheet. Reusable, light, and tough.


That was back in '09.

It's now about $9 A sheet.

Everything else still holds. I've been using and re-using it for years.

- Scott


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I put down heavy duty rolls of paper from my flooring supplier. Not the big box crap. Then I lay 2x8 pcs of thermo-ply where needed. I keep that and reuse it.


----------



## ranteso (Nov 11, 2010)

Clean & Safe (Pro) and Surface Pro are good products, been using them for years, and Ram Board works very well (better) for protecting surfaces from impacts, but nothing protects better than Masonite doubled taped seams over paper for long term surface protection from just about anything. 

Always incorporate property protection costs into every job and use the best protection to ensure you keep your profits.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

ranteso said:


> Clean & Safe (Pro) and Surface Pro are good products, been using them for years, and Ram Board works very well (better) for protecting surfaces from impacts, but nothing protects better than Masonite doubled taped seams over paper for long term surface protection from just about anything.
> 
> Always incorporate property protection costs into every job and use the best protection to ensure you keep your profits.


I use the same in addition to having a couple hundred sf ft of the interlocking foam pads which come in real handy. Very easy and quick to cover entire kitchen floor, great to work on also.

I use brown paper under the masonite never red rosin paper


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

I use ram board if the budget allows...if not caadboad.


----------



## mdvremodeling (Jul 18, 2014)

good info here, thanks for all the feedback. I think we might try these as well.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I use Schluter Kerdi and house wrap.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

We put down some poly and cover it with 1/4" lauan plywood,tape the seams with duct tape.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

charimon said:


> I use Schluter Kerdi and house wrap.


How pricey is that?

Assuming your not just "chain yanking"

Masonite is $9 / 32 square feet.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Thermaply. Ramboard when working in hallways and common areas of condos. We used to put down the adhesive plastic rolls over carpet but after paying a couple of carpet cleaners to deal with the results (some of the adhesive comes off on the carpet and attracts dirt, in a nice 30-inch wide stripe), we don't use it any more.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got this in he mail from ks international

Is it worth the price?

I usually use ram board, brown paper, & cardboard but those arent really re-usable


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> View attachment 116510
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, works very well the back side has a very thin plastic liner so spills dont go through. Reusable, easy to roll up, I have used the white one I believe on stairs but I know I would not leave it there overnight.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> How pricey is that?
> 
> Assuming your not just "chain yanking"
> 
> Masonite is $9 / 32 square feet.


house wrap is pretty cheap I just use extra kerdi from tile shower jobs


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

charimon said:


> house wrap is pretty cheap I just use extra kerdi from tile shower jobs


I won't use housewrap underfoot - too slippery.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I won't use housewrap underfoot - too slippery.


Thought housewrap was a decent idea until you brought that up.


----------

